# VST Basket Case



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Anyone using a VST with the Londinium - if so, what size and do you notice any difference? I've got an 18grm ridgeless lying in the drawer I thought I might give a try. I am also thinking about getting a 58.3mm tamper too. Feedback on that would be welcome. I find a 58mm tamper leaves a small amount of grinds around the edge - not difficult to deal with but I am wondering if a marginally bigger tamper diameter might help.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ignore previous post - should have checked the archive first - advice on VST baskets and oversize tampers has been covered. Thanks.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd still like to know how you get on so please let us know.

Tempted to get a VST to see if its better than the stock baskets, but lots of people have said don't bother.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

aaronb said:


> I'd still like to know how you get on so please let us know.
> 
> Tempted to get a VST to see if its better than the stock baskets, but lots of people have said don't bother.


Will do. I am still fine tuning the set up with the supplied Londinium baskets. Out of curiosity, I did try one shot using an 18grm VST with 15.8grm dose. The result was hopeless - extraction way too fast and undrinkable.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Reading up on VST baskets - 18grm version is probably not suited to the LI - one I am going to go for is a 15 grm version. I want to keep dose to around 16 grm and under-dosing a 18 grm basket doesn't seem recommended. Think a 58.3mm tamper is a good idea.


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

18g VST works well, as does the 15g VST. be sure to get ridge less VSTs though - so much easier to use

22g VST doesn't work well on L1 - this isn't a VST issue, but a too much coffee issue. you can coax a coffee from it, but it feels like a mismatch

the only reason i suggested 15.8g originally is lower doses are the easiest to work with, but a higher dose gives you more punch in the taste, obviously enough

start at 14g doubles if you are inexperienced and gradually increase the dose

L1 will easily handle 18-19g doses if your distribution is good

the greater the dose the better your distribution of the coffee grounds throughout the puck must be before tamping - use a cocktail fork with fine prongs, or a toothpick(s) or anything similar that you have to hand

if your distribution is poor you will find yourself running a finer grind than is necessary to stop the first drip in the pre-infusion stage (lever down) arriving almost immediately (channelling)

then you will find the shot takes way more than 27s before blonding because the grind is too fine - e.g. you might find yourself at 50s

50s shots will taste wooden (over-extracted) - like chewing on the end of a pencil if anyone is old enough to remember using one









no shame in a long pre-infustion either (e.g. 30s), especially for large doses of lightly roasted coffee


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

See Coffee Hit are showing the 58.3mm Reg Barker flat tamper back in stock. Going to order one with the 15mm VST and have a play with that and the 18mm VST.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Reiss!


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

ronnie's much smaller brother?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I got the joke Reiss, even if no one else did.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

lespresso said:


> ronnie's much smaller brother?


can't you hear me knockin'.....


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Could be twins!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

CoffeeDoc said:


> Could be twins!


Please allow me to introduce myself.....


----------

